# vid of my cons first spawn



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

This vid is several months old, but I just found out how to post vids and pics today, so Im having a bit of fun!

My wife had to use a crowbar to pry me away from the tank when I first saw this...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

It didn't go through. It's just a picture. I am not real sure how to post video's like this so I just link it from photobucket.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

see if this works.....

http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii16 ... 0_0200.flv


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The video is working for me.

Looks like the spawned on the glass, is that where the eggs were? It was really considerate of your fish to spawn in such a highly visible area for you, great video.


----------



## ginner (May 23, 2008)

stuckinthemiddle said:


> see if this works.....
> 
> http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii16 ... 0_0200.flv


Works for me. That's awesome! :thumb:


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

They laid the eggs directly on the silicon strip in the corner even though there were tons of flower pots in there. It was their first spawn so I dont blame them


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

My cutteri did the same thing in their first spawn. It was right on the glass despite the caves. It was cool to get that view of the eggs being deposited.

Congrats on the spawn. :thumb:

Before you now it ... :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:

Gotta love cons. :lol:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Awesome vid, nice tank.
The problem with photobucket vids is their thumbnail size, it's so big that with 1024X resolution and below, the thumbnail is resized, turning it into a link, overiding the posted link in the thumb. It's better just to link to the video in this forum, to make it viewable to everyone.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I can't really see any spawn but cool vid.....the black and white one is gourgeous.


----------

